# Safe varnish



## Halfpint (Sep 11, 2009)

I bought wooden vivs about a month back, i need to do some touch up on the inside of one. Which varnish can i use on it?


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Id suggest yaucht varnish.

Can be bought from b+q : victory:


----------



## Halfpint (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers  :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you want them waterproof and hard wearing i use G4 pond sealer/paint but which ever you use do it in a well ventilated area away from your animals


----------



## sidecarlee66 (Feb 16, 2009)

water based varnishes are the future...............:2thumb::2thumb:

as a painter i can honestly say its just as good as oil based varnish it just requires 3 coats which is still quicker than 2 coats of the normal stuff when u think u have to wait for it dry forever.... with water based u can do 3 coats in 1 day and its has far less fumes :2thumb:


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

For all vivs i would suggest Ronseal Floor Varnish.It is water based and low odour.If you use yacht varnish it will take forever to off-gas and then when you add the heat it will give of fumes again.All the vivs i have built in the past 2 years have had ronseal now and i have never had a problem.3 coats will see you right for around 3-5 years depending on what you are keeping in the viv.


----------

